# Dirtsailor's High Temp Chicken Smoke. Debunking that low and slow, brined and spritzed is the only w



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

8968289796_46ee529c26_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Let's fire this up!!!













8968293530_09867ee1c2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Mini-WSM, Kingsford Blue, cherry wood. Outside temp 89*f, no wind.













8968295712_306438638c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Spatched 4lb. Foster Farms chicken. Old Bay seasoning. No other prep. Pulled straight from the fridge, spatched, seasoned into the mini.













8967109167_5a9fc8c3e6_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013


















8968301576_32f2c66b2c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Smoker temp at the time I put the bird on. The smoker settled in at 318* and I just let it ride there for the cook.













8968303126_3e5d9073fc_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Put the bird on at 4pm













8967119341_b6f8ce841e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Probed the bird 45 minutes into the smoke.













8968308990_17ea80f669_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Sitting at 126*. The smoker dropped in temp because I opened it up. It shot back up to 320*.













8968309826_de0d28e36a_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






At 5:25 we hit the magic temp of 165*.













8967122157_aed38b8a30_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Crispy Skin!!!













8967128949_dfe12fed76_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






The bird didn't need direct grilling to crisp it up, but I wanted to show that it can be done easily on the Mini-WSM!!! It was on for only a couple minutes.













8968320240_0e6efede47_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Off the grill and ready for service! The high heat grill split the skin on breasts.













8968323408_1397647c5e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Super moist!













8967135789_e98a78d15d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






Help I sprung a leak!













8968331772_f328b5c90b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013


















8968334744_ab8645e8e3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






The remains after carving! Juicy!













8968333186_0db4780279_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks Awesome Sailor!!!

I'd be all over that!!!

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Jun 6, 2013)

dang nab it man that looks great job DS

Steve


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay....forgot to bring lunch again.  AND You are killing me!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Okay....forgot to bring lunch again.  AND You are killing me!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kat, if it makes you feel any better, I brought enough in my lunch for two!


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome Sailor!!!
> 
> I'd be all over that!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


driedstick said:


> dang nab it man that looks great job DS
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Looks delicious!!
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 6, 2013)

I know what you're saying Case, high heat is the only way to do birds.. no brine and dripping wet and crispy skin each and every time.   The next cook on the new mini will probably be a chicken and i'll probably do it the same way.... GOOD LOOKING BIRD!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I know what you're saying Case, high heat is the only way to do birds.. no brine and dripping wet and crispy skin each and every time.   The next cook on the new mini will probably be a chicken and i'll probably do it the same way.... GOOD LOOKING BIRD!


Thanks Keith! Hurry up and get that Mini built and smokin so we can see some good Q!!!

I haven't cooked a bird low and slow for more than 8 years now. I really like spatching the whole bird, unless I'm going for the a wow presentation. Of course I think that the spatched chicken looks great too!


----------



## seenred (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice, Sailor...that looks outstanding!

Red


----------



## frosty (Jun 6, 2013)

Dirtsalior, looks OUTSTANDING!!!   Hope to do a little something this weekend, and yard bird now comes to mind!  Thanks!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 6, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Keith! Hurry up and get that Mini built and smokin so we can see some good Q!!!
> 
> I haven't cooked a bird low and slow for more than 8 years now. I really like spatching the whole bird, unless I'm going for the a wow presentation. Of course I think that the spatched chicken looks great too!















B&G mini.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jun 6, 2013






Here she is, it's a Notre Dame themed mini...just have to paint the ND on her yet. 

I ended up using the steamer pan as is for the heat diffuser, built a charcoal basket and cut out the bottom.  She has 2 usable racks with the man law temp gauge right in between the levels. I can look through the top vent and see the glowing hot coals through the steamer plate..the drippings are going right into the fire.   Love it so far but the only thing i cooked was a rib eye.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Dirtsalior, looks OUTSTANDING!!!   Hope to do a little something this weekend, and yard bird now comes to mind!  Thanks!


Thanks Frosty! Its one of favorite coks!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

You got a Wow Factor out me! That looks awesomely delicious!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> B&G mini.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking mini!!! I've used the steamer tray/pan and found that when it was cold out and windy that I have a harder time controlling the temp swings. Right now I am using a 12" ceramic planter dish. I am thinking that I might change out to a 10". I am going to cut the bottom out of the other pot that I just drilled holes in. I like the open bottom better for piling the coals on. Especially when using lump. Looking forward to seeing your Q!


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats some good looking chicken...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

Roller said:


> Thats some good looking chicken...


Thanks Roller!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks great there DS. Are your sails picking up that chicken scent?  Keep them coming.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looks great there DS. Are your sails picking up that chicken scent?  Keep them coming.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom! I don't think that the sails are, but the two canvas kayaks sure are!!! I sure want to get out on the water one of these days. A couple of my favorite paddling lakes finally thawed out so I can't wait to get up there!













5970942181_50b0f86b70_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013


















5971003523_f8e313337c_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013


















5971106669_9b53dbcdb5_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 6, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice direct grill there . Dirtsailor... Me like that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice direct grill there . Dirtsailor... Me like that.


Thanks Stan!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

8967132721_135cba6f2c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 7, 2013






Nothing wrong with having leftover chicken for breakfast!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 7, 2013)

NIce Birdie, DS. You may have to start wearing goggles when cutting those chickens.

AND CHICKENS are on sale here all week!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> NIce Birdie, DS. You may have to start wearing goggles when cutting those chickens.
> 
> AND CHICKENS are on sale here all week!!!


Thanks Foam!!

You best go out and load up and get to smoking some!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nicely done as usual DS!

I agree the only way to do chicken is hot and fast, and brined.  I don't spritz because I like the heat to stay in the smoker.

Looks fantastic!

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Nicely done as usual DS!
> 
> I agree the only way to do chicken is hot and fast, and brined.  I don't spritz because I like the heat to stay in the smoker.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill. I don't brine a bird unless I am looking for a different flavor profile. Which is why we brine our turkey. We like the flavors!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 7, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Bill. I don't brine a bird unless I am looking for a different flavor profile. Which is why we brine our turkey. We like the flavors!


Case i had a turkey brine i loved but lost the recipe...gonna have to find it again but it had cloves and  turbinado sugar i know.  The cloves made all the difference in the world imo.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks great! Love the photo skills too. I do agree that a PROPERLY cooked bird doesn't benefit nearly as much from brining as one that might have gotten away from you. I still maintain that brining is a sound investment in time and ingredients for those (like me) who might not be paying close enough attention to the temp to pull it off at the magic moment. With a brine, you'll still have moist white meat well into the mid 170's.

And I agree 100% on high temp for poultry. Not only does the skin benefit in a big way, but I think the texture of the meat is much better.

That mini is a chicken smoking MACHINE!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 7, 2013)

GREAT lookin Q sailor.  What I like about your post is that it shows that there is more than 1 way to achieve great results.  Sometimes it seems there are too many rules people figure must be followed.  So long as you get results like that, to he11 with the rules.  GREAT job!   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2013)

Again, Nice Job Sailor!!!

Awesome close-up!!!   Hope you don't mind, I was in there walking around on that skin, checking it out----I wiped my feet first !!!

Bear


----------



## dougmays (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow that looks Great! I bet the skin is super crispy and not rubbery at all!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case i had a turkey brine i loved but lost the recipe...gonna have to find it again but it had cloves and  turbinado sugar i know.  The cloves made all the difference in the world imo.


This is my go to brine

*1 1/2 cups, Kosher salt*
*1 1/4 cups, brown sugar 
10 whole cloves
3 teaspoons, black peppercorns
1 1/2 gallons (6 quarts) apple juice or cider (non-alcoholic)
Two whole oranges halved and squeezed (put all in pot)
[optional: 3 teaspoons, dried thyme and/or 3 teaspoons, dried sage]*

Combine all ingredients in a non-reactive pot, bring mixture to a boil, lower heat and simmer for 15-20 minutes (partly covered). Allow brine to cool completely. 

Rinse turkey under cool running water, inside and out (remove giblets from body cavity). Pat turkey dry with paper towels, then immerse turkey in cooled brine.* Turkey should be completely submerged in liquid (place a plate on top of the bird if necessary to keep it covered with the liquid). 

Cover the pot and refrigerate for 8-10 hours or up to 24 hours. Remove turkey, rinse, pat dry, and roast as usual. [See note under “basic technique” for extra step to get crispiest skin.] 

*Be sure the container used for brining turkey is non-reactive: use enamel, glass or crockery or stainless steel - never cast iron or aluminum. The pot should be just large enough to contain the turkey (so the brine will be sufficient to cover the bird).


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Wow that looks Great! I bet the skin is super crispy and not rubbery at all!


Thanks!! Yep the skin was perfect! I should mention that if one can (I didn't on this cook) air dry in the fridge for 8hrs will help with the skin too.


Mdboatbum said:


> Looks great! Love the photo skills too. I do agree that a PROPERLY cooked bird doesn't benefit nearly as much from brining as one that might have gotten away from you. I still maintain that brining is a sound investment in time and ingredients for those (like me) who might not be paying close enough attention to the temp to pull it off at the magic moment. With a brine, you'll still have moist white meat well into the mid 170's.
> 
> And I agree 100% on high temp for poultry. Not only does the skin benefit in a big way, but I think the texture of the meat is much better.
> 
> ...


Thanks MD! The Mini-WSM is a great smoker for everything!!!


KC5TPY said:


> GREAT lookin Q sailor.  What I like about your post is that it shows that there is more than 1 way to achieve great results.  Sometimes it seems there are too many rules people figure must be followed.  So long as you get results like that, to he11 with the rules.  GREAT job!   Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Thanks Danny! You are exactly right there is more than one way to skin a cat! Over the years I have changed and modified my processes.  I am always testing and trying new ways to smoke, cook, and prepare food. For me it will always be a learning process!


Bearcarver said:


> Again, Nice Job Sailor!!!
> 
> Awesome close-up!!!   Hope you don't mind, I was in there walking around on that skin, checking it out----I wiped my feet first !!!
> 
> Bear









 Thanks Bear!!!!


----------



## reinhard (Jun 8, 2013)

Love the pics of the chicken!!! Being from Minnesota i realy love the clear waters you have there. Awesome pictures with the kayak. I have a semi-spatched bird on right now as i type [didn't take the backbone out]. Thanks for the pics. Reinhard


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Love the pics of the chicken!!! Being from Minnesota i realy love the clear waters you have there. Awesome pictures with the kayak. I have a semi-spatched bird on right now as i type [didn't take the backbone out]. Thanks for the pics. Reinhard



Thanks Reinhard. That particular lake is Sparks lake. It's a really cool lake with some hidden lava tube aquifers, islands, and lots of cool channels to explore.

Can't wait to see your spatchy chicken!!!


----------



## disco (Jun 8, 2013)

That chicken looks incredible! Sadly there is no way I can get my Bradley to those kind of temperatures but I do crank it as high as I can and have learned from this forum you can crisp on the grill. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice looking bird...  these Mini's are awesome..  are they not ? gonna do a butt in mine tomorrow..    I cut the bottom out of my pot..  made a rack to fit all the way down in the bottom with a piece of 1/4" plate sitting on that.. it has about a 1/2" opening all the way around it for the heat and smoke to come up threw..  and then i have a 12" cast iron skillet sitting on top of the plate... so plenty of heat sync that also serves as a catch pan...


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 8, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Nice looking bird... these Mini's are awesome.. are they not ? gonna do a butt in mine tomorrow.. I cut the bottom out of my pot.. made a rack to fit all the way down in the bottom with a piece of 1/4" plate sitting on that.. it has about a 1/2" opening all the way around it for the heat and smoke to come up threw.. and then i have a 12" cast iron skillet sitting on top of the plate... so plenty of heat sync that also serves as a catch pan...


Jack i don't know if i told you....i used the steamer pan it came with and used it as the diffuser...works great for me because the drippings goes right  down into the fire.   Dirt said he originally did that and had problems with the temp in bad weather.   So far so good anyway.  

My bottom shelf is about 15 degrees hotter than the top... How is your temp difference between the shelves?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 8, 2013)

to tell you the truth..  I really haven't measured temps on each grate level at the same time...  maybe i should just to see what the difference is...


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 8, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> to tell you the truth.. I really haven't measured temps on each grate level at the same time... maybe i should just to see what the difference is...


Keith i didn't measure mine at the same time but i did measure them separately and compared that to the analog gauge. If my gauge says 200 then the top grate is around 210-215 and the bottom is around 230.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2013)

Disco said:


> That chicken looks incredible! Sadly there is no way I can get my Bradley to those kind of temperatures but I do crank it as high as I can and have learned from this forum you can crisp on the grill. Thanks for the great post.


Thanks Disco! It sounds like you should build yourself a Mini-WSM!!! Everyone needs a portable smoker/grill!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Nice looking bird... these Mini's are awesome.. are they not ? gonna do a butt in mine tomorrow.. I cut the bottom out of my pot.. made a rack to fit all the way down in the bottom with a piece of 1/4" plate sitting on that.. it has about a 1/2" opening all the way around it for the heat and smoke to come up threw.. and then i have a 12" cast iron skillet sitting on top of the plate... so plenty of heat sync that also serves as a catch pan...


Thank you Kieth! Yes, the Mini-WSM is AWESOME!!! I;ll be looking for your post to see how your Butt smoke goes. My original pot I just drilled holes. My second pot I cut the bottom out. The charcoal grate that comes with the Smokey Joe fits nicely on mine. I have a 12" ceramic planter tray wrapped in foil on that. And then the first rack sits right on that. I have a 15-20 degree temp difference from upper to lower rack with that setup. If I pull the heat diffuser, the temp difference is considerably more. I have used the streamer tray as a diffuser but the temp swings in inclimate weather creates a bunch baby sitting.


----------



## disco (Jun 8, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Disco! It sounds like you should build yourself a Mini-WSM!!! Everyone needs a portable smoker/grill!


Har! I'll give you my wife's phone number. In the last year, I bought my Bradley, and LEM Stuffer and an AMNPS. If I bought another smoking item, I suspect I may suffer personal injury. 

Maybe next year!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2013)

Disco said:


> Har! I'll give you my wife's phone number. In the last year, I bought my Bradley, and LEM Stuffer and an AMNPS. If I bought another smoking item, I suspect I may suffer personal injury.
> 
> Maybe next year!
> 
> Disco


I know how that goes. I brought up the idea of building a cob oven in the backyard today to my fiancee... It'd have to be big enough for me to sleep in! Images of Hansel and Gretel running through my head!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 9, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I know how that goes. I brought up the idea of building a cob oven in the backyard today to my fiancee... It'd have to be big enough for me to sleep in! Images of Hansel and Gretel running through my head!


ROFLMAO


----------



## austinsmoke (Jun 9, 2013)

Chicken looks great...I am cooking a 1/2 bird today on a SFB, but I might finish on the Gas grill. How was the smoke flavor? Not much ring present....but wow, so juicy! Where did you get that mini?


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 9, 2013)

austinsmoke said:


> Chicken looks great...I am cooking a 1/2 bird today on a SFB, but I might finish on the Gas grill. How was the smoke flavor? Not much ring present....but wow, so juicy! Where did you get that mini?


Most of the chicken won't give you a smoke ring...sometimes a tad bit in the working muscles where there is a higher content of myoglobin.  Free range chickens more so than non.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 9, 2013)

austinsmoke said:


> Chicken looks great...I am cooking a 1/2 bird today on a SFB, but I might finish on the Gas grill. How was the smoke flavor? Not much ring present....but wow, so juicy! Where did you get that mini?



I don't worry about the "Smoke Ring" I'm more worried about proper texture and flavor. I built the Mini-WSM. I have several threads here showing the build and mods I've made.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 9, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't worry about the "Smoke Ring" I'm more worried about proper texture and flavor. I built the Mini-WSM. I have several threads here showing the build and mods I've made.


The best mod you could make is adding blue and gold...might work better. ;)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just a bump as someone asked about this thread.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm a little late to this thread but this is exactly what I'm looking for. I have a 14" wsm and I need this step by step. Thank you so much and have a happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just saw this. Dang that chicken looks good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2015)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> I'm a little late to this thread but this is exactly what I'm looking for. I have a 14" wsm and I need this step by step. Thank you so much and have a happy thanksgiving!!


You're welcome! For a Mega overload of cooks on the mini-wsm check this out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Just saw this. Dang that chicken looks good!


Thank you! I smoke 99% of my whole chickens using this method (spatchcocked).


----------



## moresmokejta (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks Great!  I was always afraid of dry birds with that kind of heat.  Gotta go back and rethink this process.  Next chicken will be High Heat and I expect it will turn out as good looking as yours.

Thanks for the info


----------

